# Do any of you wear back support/weight belts?



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 21, 2007)

In a little continuation of the "backpain" post, do any of you wear back support or weight belts when you are working? Do you wear a wide belt or thin belt; leather or softer material? Any comments on your experience would be appreciated. A guy at work gave me a 4" leather weightlifting belt, and it seems to help support the lower back when lifting. Some people said that I should have a "wider" belt? Thanks for your input!


----------



## joesawer (Aug 21, 2007)

IMO a back support is OK for recovering from an injury, but should be weaned off of for every day work. I think that if it really supports your core that if worn regularly will make it weaker. For occasional maximum out put in an unnatural manner i.e. weight lifting they are good for preventing injury.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Sep 2, 2007)

*Back support*

I wear a leather squat belt, I would not work without it. In my humble opinion, it's a must for anyone who intends on being in this industry for as long as they can.

My back pain began at the gym, squatting 450 pounds. Your spine just isn't meant to take that kind of weight in that direction. It actually compresses the spine.......as you get older the pain starts. Decide for yourseld....see how you feel when you wear one and when you don't. Combined with core strengthening exercises and fitness routine, you will see a 100 percent improvement.....Just my personal experience....

Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## herschelckraft1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I wear back support after I suffer from motor accident. It really helps to reduce the pain that I feel.


----------



## Myarmistired (Nov 4, 2011)

I worked for an employer that required back belts, but they ended up doing away with them as the found it made no difference in the injury rate.


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 4, 2011)

my saddle has a wide back for comfort in positioning, leather
on the ground i try to lift smart and i dont suffer back pain despite a compressed disk in my lower back, and i move a lot of weight, id rather carry one heavy piece then 2 little ones
i also prefer to carry things on my shoulders rather then out in front of me, i try to center it and not carry it off to one side
the only time my back bothers me is at the end of a lot clearing when i spend all day bent over a saw cutting small trees
im convinced most back pain is in the muscle, and if you have a strong back youll suffer less pain
dont over do it, lift what you can, if you do this enough at a point what was once heavy will feel light


----------



## cheeves (Nov 13, 2011)

I wear a magnet belt every day of my life. Have for a number of years. Have a few that offer more support than others so sometimes just wear them. Somedays wear a weight belt over the magnet belt. Am missing 2 discs- bone on bone. But keep on cuttin' and heating 100% with wood.


----------

